# Xtreme Offroad Park & Beach



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Went to this park yesterday. Cousin and I were trying to decide between them and DSO but with all the bad DSO press, we decided on this one. This used to be Melanies I'm told but someone else has taken it over. 

As for the park, not bad. Did have a bunch of deep holes that I wouldn't recommend but had a good bit of hard pack and sand. If you get off the "main" trails, its a lot of tight turns around/between trees, bushes, etc. Only issue we had, was the crazy amount of Hispanics, blaring tejano, stopping in the middle of the trail to chat, and getting all pissy if you tried going around them. With some of their machines though, I'd like to know what they do for a living, cause I want in.....


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

We are in the import export business


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Haha. Well count me in!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Lab7 said:


> Went to this park yesterday. Cousin and I were trying to decide between them and DSO but with all the bad DSO press, we decided on this one. This used to be Melanies I'm told but someone else has taken it over.
> 
> As for the park, not bad. Did have a bunch of deep holes that I wouldn't recommend but had a good bit of hard pack and sand. If you get off the "main" trails, its a lot of tight turns around/between trees, bushes, etc. Only issue we had, was the crazy amount of Hispanics, blaring tejano, stopping in the middle of the trail to chat, and getting all pissy if you tried going around them. With some of their machines though, I'd like to know what they do for a living, cause I want in.....


FYI,,, when it gets late.. those folks carry pistols and get drunk and have no respect. watch out for the kids on 700's plus. parents dont care and they go 50mph with no respect. JS 80% of the creeks and big lake are all salt too. rode it for 10 years when Mel and Sharon owned it,,,, actually Sharon did. be carefull and wash that bike good. salt love those holes in the frame. have fun and cya


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thats the reason I stopped riding. Plenty of better things to do than to deal with that scheet.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BATWING said:


> Thats the reason I stopped riding. Plenty of better things to do than to deal with that scheet.


Ditto! for the most part,,,, every now and again I will cause Kalven the constable is a good friend. besides, not the same without sharon and mel


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

waterspout said:


> FYI,,, when it gets late.. those folks carry pistols and get drunk and have no respect. watch out for the kids on 700's plus. parents dont care and they go 50mph with no respect. JS 80% of the creeks and big lake are all salt too. rode it for 10 years when Mel and Sharon owned it,,,, actually Sharon did. be carefull and wash that bike good. salt love those holes in the frame. have fun and cya


Yeah, saw quite a few kids screaming down the main trail leading to the parking lot with another kid on the back rack holding on for dear life.

More than likely won't be back to that one.

Thanks for a heads up about the salt!


----------

